# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Pegasus Touch Laser SLA Printer Forum >  KS  Project Update #13: Shipping Update: New Packaging and Vats Posted by Full Sp....

## Eddie

*Project Update #13: Shipping Update: New Packaging and Vats*Posted by Full Spectrum Laser ♥ Like

We've shipped quite a few printers already and people are printing up a storm on our user forums.
Early users have graciously pointed out some bugs which we were able to fix quickly but we're sure there are more to come.  We are working on a ticket system in the software to address issues in a more organized manner.
Some printers were damaged by shipping abuse as shown here with some cracked lids/bent frames so the styrofoam packaging wasn't holding up:


So we had to redesign the packaging which is causing a few shipping delays.  Our new idea is to use our foam in place machine and create molded endcaps instead of the styrofoam as shown here:



We are continuing to put printers together and the process is quite automated now so we anticipate to be shipping a lot more units next week after we have feedback on the new foam in place molded packaging.  
We also received the prototype injection molded vats and they are looking good.  As you can see the sides are quite a bit rough but our supplier says that should be resolved after they finish polishing the mold:




♥ LikeComment on Kickstarter

----------

